# Green Bay Decoys



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

Anyone have any exp with this company? Looking to hear the good,bad or ugly before I send my money to an unkown company. Thanks.

http://windsockdecoys.com/index.html


----------



## takemtall (Feb 19, 2010)

GREAT COMPANY, GREAT PRODUCTS, I have bought a couple thousand decoy's from steve and he has been great. He talks to you about each item before you buy it and gives you the pro's and con's.. His sock's are awesome, I have had them out for 47 day's straight this year and not a problem with one yet. Thank You Steve for your great product's and service!


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

we were thinking about ordering some a few weeks ago but he is out of blues. The dekes look awesome and the price is fair!


----------



## Ridge Nelson (Jan 19, 2006)

I second that. He has some of the best customer service you will find anywhere.


----------



## mule (Dec 4, 2006)

Steves rounnd tails are the best decoy for durability and his service is second to none. His supports waigh 1/20 of deadlies and take up alot less room.


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

Well I sent them a message enquiring about shipping and what-not and so far i have not heard a reply. I am hoping that it is because they are too busy hunting because my money goes to the guy that earns it, If i have to hound a company so they can take my money welll......forget that.


----------



## Snowgooser (Mar 28, 2008)

I was looking at them online and i think I will be ordering a pile of them for the fall.


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

Well I got the response from the company. I kinda thought they were busy. Looking forward to using the products.


----------

